# 2 Cor. 5:20...be ye reconciled to God... (again!!)



## Mayflower (Jul 7, 2008)

*2 Corinthians 5:19-20*
"....To wit, that God was in Christ, *reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them*; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.
Now then we are ambassadors for Christ, as though God did beseech you by us: we pray you in Christ's stead, *be ye reconciled to God..."*

In which sense is "ye reconciled to God" refering to ?

Because in chapter 5, Paul is writting them, that they hath been already be reconciled to God by Christ, so why is he again asking for reconciliation ?

Any help, thoughts ?


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Why assume that every one to whom he wrote was already reconciled to God? Paul is in some sense speaking as an example, indeed, as an ambassador for Christ, and it is his God-given to beseech all people to be reconciled to God, as is the task of every minister of the gospel.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 7, 2008)

To paraphrase in my understanding: (1) Christ is God's way of reconciling the world to himself, (2) we are to continue to carry forth that message of reconciliation, which is the essentially gospel, i.e. (3) be ye reconciled to God -- and Christ is the only way. 

I'm not sure I understand your dilemma. Is it that some see universal reconciliation here which they take to mean universal salvation? God will reconcile the world to himself, however this does not imply universal salvation.


----------

